# Ring the bell



## luchetel

Hi Everyone,

I remember reading that one of you has taught your hav to ring a bell when he needs to go outside to do his business. Can you explain the steps on how to train your dog (puppy ) to do that? I am happy to report that Parker has gone 3 days without peeing or pooping in the house- I have been using someone elses suggestion to reward Parker everytime he pees and poops outside and that seems to work. However, it would really be great if there was a way that Parker could let us now he needs to go out. He is a really quick learner with everything we have taught him (other then the housebreaking thing!)
Thank you!
Lynn U


----------



## Melissa Miller

Hi Lynn, 
I wish I could tell you how to do this, but I will be eager to read the responses. Goldie has learned to come up and lick me and scratch me when she wants out. She just did it on her own, and I figured it out because of the way she did it. That makes no sense, but when she wants to go out, she is more aggressive in her licking and pawing. When she is being loving, you can just tell she is being loving. 

So I KNOW you can train them to tell you. Now Goldie knows I understand her. So maybe they are training us. HAHA


----------



## whitBmom

That is a great idea. I really would love to hear from those of you that have had bell training success with your havs. Oreo does nothing but whimper and it is hard to tell if he wants attention, wants treats, or wants to go potty. We really need a unique sign so we understand him clearly.


----------



## luchetel

*WOW!*

That is truly amazing. I love it! What smart smart havs you have! Parker has been scratching a foam baord that we have as a barrior to control his roaming area in training- to let us know that he needs to go out- but the board will eventually come down. He is 7 months old and the best I can say is that he has now gone 3 days without doing his business in the house. I went back to the beginning of housebreaking again, confining his area of access- and using treats outside when he does his business. But I think I will add this ingenious idea to the mix- I am going to Amazon right now to look for it!
THank you! 
Lynn U


----------



## boo2352

We have a string of bells hanging on the door and taught MacGyver to hit them with his paw when he wants to go out. We've used this with our Goldens, too. When we travel, we take the bells and hang them on the door that we want the dogs to use to go out. It works well, except they also learn to ring them when bored and wanting attention!


----------



## irnfit

Just to put in my 5 cents (inflation)
Kodi is completely housebroken. He is 15 mos and has not had an accident is a long time. He either goes outside, or uses the pee pad. Lately though, I noticed he is not using it as much. He can hold it a long time.

Shelby is another story, but getting better. She will be 5 mos in about on Mar. 5th, so we are still working on it. Somedays are better than others, but I know she will get it soon.

I don't think they are as bad as people think when it comes to potty training. I had a lab/husky, and it took almost 2 yrs to housebreak her. You just need patience.


----------



## BeverlyA

I also have a string of bells like Boo and Cooper will also ring the bells anytime he's bored or just wants to go outside to play, visit the neighbor, chase a squirell, lay in the grass, you get the picture. I don't know what to do to deter him from this habit. 
It can be frustrating in the evenings when he just lays on his back under the bells, leisurely tapping the bells like a tetherball.
Beverly
BTW, MacGyver looks so much like Cooper, except he's missing the tear stains that Cooper sports.


----------



## Julie

Attached are two photos of my doggie bell...this is very easy to do and costs less then 2.00.... this is a wooden spool attached with a screw to the side of the woodwork,with a cut out dog.I painted the dog to kinda look like Quince. The cow bell is hung with a ribbon.That's it.Quincy and Vinnie learned this very quickly.Every single time it was potty time,we'd say,"got to go potty?" "outside"and then make them touch and ring the bell with their nose or foot.Vinnie learned this with no training at all in about 7 days.....Quincy we worked with,but within about 12 days,he was ringing the bell.Now they both ring it to go outside.The hardest thing is to get through the "test"period.They will ring it to get your reaction,running for the door,to go outside to goof off,just smell the air etc.The most important of all,is to MAKE them go outside every single time they ring that bell.WARNINGo not use jingle bells...toe nails will get caught in the bell.


----------



## Julie

sorry could not get photos to come up,or be able to open


----------



## Julie

I got one......I think.......


----------



## Julie

here is the other photo... it gives you the idea.I did one for my Mom with a cute little picture frame attached to the spool,complete with a photo of her dog.....a cocker....small wooden frames can be found in the craft department of most stores unpainted,so you can match your decor.....


----------



## Laurief

What cute ideas!! I love the little paw doorbell, I gotta look on AMazon too. 
Lily barks to us when she needs to go out. Lexi just sits at the sliding door and scratches at it, so if you are not there to see it, she gets agitated. But has only had accidents (if you call them that - or pissed off sessions) since Logan came. It has been about 3 weeks since the last one so I hope she is over it. Logan just walks to the door and sits down. AGain, hard to hear if you are not in the room. I might try that bell!


----------



## dboudreau

Julie: That is too cute. Sell them on e-bay, make a million.LOL


----------



## Rita

All great ideas. Paige I am ordering the doogie doorbell you have. I just thought it would be easier to use when we go to someone elses house or go away with the dog.


----------



## Thumper

I just ordered the doorbell! What a great idea  But I still plan on running up to Hancock and the craft store and making a back up hanging bell chime just in case.

Thanks!
Love,
Kara


----------



## luchetel

Julie-
That is very clever! I think I will go with the amazon bell that Reece found, amd try to combine both your suggestions of how to train Parker!.
By the way, I posted some new pictures of Parker in his album- at least thats where I think they ended up. It is taking me some time to learn how to do the picture thing!
Lynn U


----------



## Julie

The doorbell paw thing is very cute.Either way it works,it's just a matter of using a thing on the floor or on a door/wood frame around the door(so it doesn't swing over and get caught in there.At our house we usually always have to go the inexpensive route. 
Have fun...lets us know how your bell-training works!


----------



## RickR

My sister-in-law trained her puppy to ring the bell (a long ribbon holding a big bell tied to the sliding glass door) and insisted we do the same...so she sent us one. When Max was really young we would ring the bell and open the door then put him outside. The theory is, ring the bell and the door magically opens....ring the bell, the door opens....ring the bell, the door opens, Max go outside and do his business. 

I was amazed at how it worked I saw my sister-n-law's pup do it and I thought it was hilarious....but dang it all if Max didn't soon learn to ring the bell when he wanted out. It's funny....if I'm downstairs and Paula is upstairs and we both hear the bell ringing we rush to the middle level to open the door for Max....the more he wants to go...the harder he rings the bell.


----------



## Julie

yes,that is amazing how great this really is.With Quince,he would walk to the door,turn and then pee on the floor.If you didn't see him quietly walk to the door,that was it.I read about bell-ringing on the internet,and my husband thought I was crazy...but when our housebroken sheltie with no bell training at all rang it first,he was sold!Quincy shortly thereafter started ringing it to.We hear it just fine,as it echoes pretty good in our house. Rick,that's right...if you don't come right away,they ring it even harder.It's really cool. I told my husband we have the only two bell-ringing dogs in town!Now all of our friends that I tell about it,or that see it,want to train their dogs too! For those of you wanting to do both,I don't know if that will confuse the dog or not. I think I would concentrate on 1 way and get very reliable first,then perhaps if you still want to,introduce the second method,though it would not be necessary.I think the doorbell is adorable and wish I had seen that first,however,I will not change as both my dogs consistantly ring with their noses...and that would require using a foot or at least looking around for the bell they are used to seeing hanging,now sitting on the floor.


----------



## Rita

I gave the bell info a few weeks ago to a lady at swim practice who just got two German Shephard pups. She was amazed how well it works. Then her father stayed over and she told him to leave the dogs out when they ring the bell. To say the least she came home and he said, "D dogs all they do all day is ring the bell." Well to say the least she was mad at her Dad because he didn't listen to her and they had accidents. She was happy to see her Dad leave............. I suggested a shock collar for her Dad that the dogs could push but maybe that was a little too much. He He.


----------



## irnfit

The more I read about this bell ringing stuff, the more tempted I am to try it. Guess I'll have to go to Amazon, too. Won't it be funny if all of a sudden Amazon gets a rush of orders for these bells!


----------



## Rita

I was just thinking about that. I better order mine right now.


----------



## Doggie Nut

When you go to Amazon how do you find the doggie door bell?? What would I type in? Sorry, it may sound like a dumb question but I've never been on Amazon!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok I agree, give us a link! 
I know Goldie will ring it non stop, but it will be better than her scratching my leg face. We have a method now, she scratches me when she wants out. But she wants out a LOT. I cant wait to get a doggie door.


----------



## Lynn

I could not find it on Amazon.com, I found it on this site -

https://www.as-seen-on-tv-products.ws/store/login.php

I am with everyone else I have to have one of these, thats the problem we have now, Casper knows to go outside - he just doesn't know how to tell me he needs to go outside. So Iam going to try this, it looks like fun!


----------



## luchetel

*Someonw is going to wonder why this item suddenly became hot!*

Pet Chime - Wireless Electronic Pet Doorbell LENTEK is the name of the item- either on amazon or go to google. There will be a run on these things! I ordered mine yesterday. It will be fun to hear how we all do with it!
I certianly need help with the house training thing. Maybe this will work!
At least Parker sleeps through the night!  
Lynn U


----------



## Rita

I just bought mine of Amazon. I also ordered an additional paw for $8.00 because I can see me loosing the one that comes with the doorbell.


----------



## irnfit

I went to Amazon and just did a search for dog bell. It is a Lentek Portable Dog Bell PP10G. I found it on other sites, also. So you can just do a google search, and you will find it.


----------



## Judy A

I was just about to order one of these for Izzy when I remembered what our lab, Kai, does when the doorbell rings....she goes nuts, barking and running from door to door trying to protect us.....I'm not sure we could break her of that, but I love the idea of the doorbell. I'm afraid we won't hear the bell if we ever get her trained.


----------



## juliav

All my dogs are trained to a doggy door. I have a two sliding patio doors on upstairs one downstairs and two doggie doors. All three didn't take any time at all to train to the door, they just got it. I can't imagine what I would do without them.


----------



## Brady's mom

We use Poochie bells. The website is http://www.poochie-pets.net/.
Brady used to scratch at the door to go out, so this was not much of an adjustment training him on the bells. Only problem is that he would spend the whole day outside if we let him. He tends to go out a lot more than he has to.


----------



## Rita

I did purchase the doogie door bell but I have a question. Did you start using it right away? Houston is only 10 weeks and I think everything is too much for him. So, I thought I would start it in a week or two when we start moving from potty pads to outside.


----------



## Rita

Thanks Paige. He is really cute and is really a good puppy.


----------



## Kathy

Rita,
Is it possible to start taking him outside now if that is what you ulimately want him to do? Training a dog in the winter to potty outside can be easier, as they don't want to be out there in the cold or wet anymore then you do. <grin>


----------



## Rita

Thanks Kathy. We just started that today. He never was outside before that much because the last few weeks with the snow and the cold. He seemed to get it and I praised him well. We will see.


----------



## luchetel

Hi!
Just wanted to hear how everyone has been doing with the dog paw bell. PArker got it after a day or two and is now happily ringing it everytine he needs to go out to do his business. He has us very well trained to respond to the bell! And everyone is in such awe when they realize it is Parker ringing the bell to say he needs to go out! What smart dogs! And so cute. As my son says, you just have to smile when you watch them.
Lynn


----------



## irnfit

I was going to get the bell, but Kodi just started running to the back door and barking. Maybe I'll still order the bell - can't hurt to try it. Shelby just follows what Kodi does


----------



## irnfit

Update on the bell thing.....
I never did order the bell, because I figured the barking to let me know was OK. I know Havs are very smart, but I think I have a GENIUS  

I have a wind chime hanging on the back door handle. It is a ceramic souvenir from Arizona and it just hangs there. Well, this morning I was in the kitchen and I hear the wind chime and then a few seconds Kodi barked. I just thought it was the dogs playing, maybe they jumped up and hit the chime. But, it happened again tonite. The dogs had just finished eating and was making a cup of tea, when I heard the chime again, and then Kodi barked. 

If it keeps happening, I'll know it's not just a coincidence (or me losing my mind)


----------



## SusanNorm

I just got the bell in. It is great we put the bell in the livingroom and can hear itthroughtout most of the house. yeasterday wa sthe first day we had him step on it so i will keep you posted as to when he starts doing it himself.


----------



## marjrc

Lynn, I'm so glad to hear it's working for you and Parker! We have a bell hanging from a screw near the patio door off the kitchen that Ricky has been ringing since Nov. There are times he'll just bark lately, but when that bell goes, you know you have to get to the door to let him out. Thing is, Ricky just loves being outside - pee or no pee!  

Our #2 arriving Sunday doesn't use bells, so it will be very interesting as to how he'll react! Can't wait!


----------



## Doggie Nut

I finally ordered the doorbell tonight! Can't wait to get it and can't wait to teach him to ring it! I'll have to re-read the post on exactly how to train him! For those of you who have already accomplished this about how long did it take for them to catch on?? Vicki


----------



## Judy A

I've been using a bell hanging from a hook on the door from the day we got Izzy....it's been over four weeks and she still doesn't ring it unless I say "ring the bell" . She goes outside, but if we aren't watching, she squats anywhere. We have pee pads in her expen and one by the door, but she's not interested in them unless she is actually confined to the ex pen. She holds it most of the time even in there. She really doesn't get much opportunity to ring the bell independantly because I don't give her a chance to....I'm still watching like a hawk so we don't have "accidents". I wonder when she will actually go to the bell on her own and ring it??? She has gone to the door on her own..but we have to be watching her or we don't know she needs to got out, then she pees on the carpet! She's learned to sit, down, walk on leash, etc., so I know she's smart. Am I expecting too much yet? I know it takes longer with the smaller breeds so maybe I'm getting impatient! She'll be four months this weekend.


----------



## Julie

It took us 10-12 days before Quincy did it on his own.Quincy was 16 weeks old though too.We just continued on saying go outside?go potty? etc.and then made him bump it with his nose or foot.The bell I have is the hanging type(shown earlier in this thread).Keep working at it and your dogs will get it. 
I know it can be frustrating at times.My Quincy also would walk to the door ever so quietly,and if you weren't just looking right at him,he'd pee right on the floor.That is when I knew,we needed the bell!


----------



## marjrc

Judy, you have to be the one to ring the bells every single time before you open the door. You want the dog to think that *the only way that door will open is if those bells get rung. *

Every time you are near the door - even if she doesn't tell you a thing - say "outside?", ring the bell, open the door and then go out and scoot her out along with you. (Are you going out with her, or letting her go out on her own?) Say "go pee" (or whatever your command is) and if she goes, great! Praise her like crazy. If she doesn't ... no big deal. Go back inside and try again a couple of mins. later.... or so.

I would only open our patio door if we rang the bells that hung from a cord by the door where he could reach them. I'd ring, say 'outside?' (or vice versa) and out we'd go. It didn't take long for Ricky to "accidentally" touch the bells and up I'd jump and cheerfully say "outside?", open the door and out we'd go. It was a LOT of work, but I did that every single time. He'd 'test' us at first - you can just see the gears grinding in their head... "hmmm... the last time I touched these, she jumped and we went out. Let's try this again!!" 

If you ignore the bells because you're tired or you "know" he can't be due for a pee just yet, then you're sending confusing signals and sometimes he'll ring, sometimes he won't. 

Ricky peed on the kitchen floor OFTEN where we had him gated for most of the day (at night he was crated) and in the family room in the evenings while we watched t.v. I was constantly watching him and if caught in the act, I'd say "NO! Outside!" and then out there, I'd say "Go pee". He was peeing on the floor 5, 6 and 10x each day until almost 6 months!!! 

BUT....... all that work paid off finally even if it took it's time and Ricky has only peed indoors maybe once or twice in the last two months !! 

When we're elsewhere, we look for signals because there we don't have our bells. So far, so good.

It took Ricky two days to figure out those bells made that door open.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Valentino is 15 mos. Do you think it will take me longer since he is older? He's not completely housebroken so we don't have a routine we have to change. Basically, he holds it all night in his crate and goes pee & poo 1st thing every morning outside(I have to take him out on a leash. Getting a fence SOON!) When he's gated in the kitchen he holds it unless I am gone too long at a time. When I'm home and he's "out" if he needs to pee he does....no signal of any kind. This is not entirely his fault but mine as well. We have been "beginning" to remodel our house since Christmas(floors, paint,kitchen cabinets, counters,etc.) so I haven't been too disciplined with him in that department. Looks like we are finally going to get the ball rolling by Aprll...YAHOO!! My older two can hold it longer and will whimper when they need to go,but that's not often enough for him. Me ALWAYS having to take him out is a hindrance. When we get the fence I can just open the door! He is so smart which seems to be one of the great things about these little guys. So I figure for him, ringing a bell to go pee would be more challenging(sort of like a gifted childrens class!)and maybe he would be more inclined to get with the program! Words of wisdom anyone?? Go light on the reprimands please...thanks!


----------



## dboudreau

DoggieNut: 

If you make it fun and rewarding he will be ringing the bells in no time.  

I was considering tring the bells, but I can see my 2 year old son standing at the door all day ringing the bells  

Sam goes to the door and stares, if I don't respond he barks.


----------



## Doggie Nut

By rewarding I'm assuming you mean treats? What type of treats do you use? Do I treat him when he rings the bell or just after he goes out to do his business? Sorry for all the questions but I've got to get this peeing inside under control! If I still had young children here all the time I wouldn't do the bell either! Personally I don't care how he alerts me just that he WILL! Thanksn Deb! Vicki


----------



## Judy A

Thanks, Marj...that's exactly what I've been doing! She just hasn't taken the initiative to ring the bell when we aren't telling her to. I guess I can't complain about her potty training, though, as she has only soiled the carpet a handful of times, but I'm watching her ALL the time when she is out of her crate or ex pen. I guess I just know I can't trust her to tell me she has to go yet and I'm hoping she figures that out. I'm sure she will....I'm just being impatient!! We need to get a gate to keep her out of our living room then maybe I'd relax a little bit!
thanks again for all the hints....we'll keep working on it. Oh, I take her out as we don't have a fenced in yard. I have to take our lab out too, so I go in and out a lot!


----------



## dboudreau

Doggie Nut: 

The reward for ringing the bell would be going outside and a treat reward would be for going pee.  But thinking about it more, that would only work if he loves being outside.  If he doesn't you would reward after the door opens and he is outside.  Now I'm rambling and thinking at the same time. Isn't there another thread about bell training. Sorry I may just have confussed the issue more


----------



## Doggie Nut

The havanese catching on is not my worry if you know what I mean? So when did you give them the treat if their treat is getting to go outside? I'm a slow learner! Also what type or brand of treat did you use? Thanks! Vicki


----------



## marjrc

Paige wrote: *"Mine even ring the bell if one of my dogs are outside and wants in. Havanese are so smart."*

*** Yup, Ricky does this whenever one of our cats, Shadow, is at the door wanting to come in or out. Blew me away the first time! Ricky rings the bell, then sits way back so that I can let Shadow inside. Once he's halfway in, Ricky starts racing towards him, teeth snapping and turns into the Tazmanian devil, a whirlwind of hair trying to convince the cat that it would be soooooo much fun to play together! Yeah..... right !  Shadow goes sailing over the gate (if it's up at the time) and Ricky practically crashes into it.

Never a dull moment, I tell ya......

Yup, Vicki, what Debbie said ....

Now, we have to retrain Ricky NOT to pee and poop on our encolsed deck because lo and behold the snow is melting away!!  Now he needs to be brought down to the yard on a leash - our fence is up, but not escape-proof yet - and accompanied each time .... oh yeah.... times TWO once the new guy gets here! It also means that all those dozens of times/day that he just goes out to play on the deck, to look at the birds or bark at the trucks going by, I'm going to have to watch like a hawk so he doesn't pee on the deck anymore!!??! Cuz "all of a sudden" mommy and daddy don't want the pee and poop where they could step into it with their flip flops come July!!?

Oh Lord.... what am I going to do now?


----------



## Doggie Nut

reece said:


> I used a live treat. After touching their paw to the paw for about 2 weeks whenever I took them outside, I sat down on the floor with them and taught them to do it themselves. Once they got it, whenever I took them outside I would tell them to ring the bell. After a while they will do it on their own.


I assume you mean "liver" treat? So,when you touch their paw to the paw you don't make them ring it at first?


----------



## Doggie Nut

You are being very helpful! I think I am getting the picture! As soon as the bell arrives I'll get started and will keep you posted. Your dogs are gorgeous! Would you pm me and tell me where you got yours? thanks! Vicki


----------



## CapotesMom

oooo...that looks like something Sinatra would leave alone!! The string of bells he'd have a field day..but a doorbell???


----------



## SusanNorm

Ozzy is just getting the bell. The last week or so he has gotten that the rings the bell and we come running to let him out. SO far he has only done it when he has to go. Lets see if he starts doing it to just go out.. lol


----------



## auntieann

BeverlyA..I laughed out loud at your story of Cooper laying on his back and leisurely batting the bells!!! They are soooo funny. For what it's worth ,I am trying to train Oliver to ring a hotel desk bell to go outside. I keep a bell beside the door on the floor and make his little paw ring it every time I take him outside. I knew a poodle that did this. Will let you know if it works. oliver is just 13 weeks old. Ann


----------



## Rita

OK. I am envious and keep reading your posts. Houston just doesn't want to ring the bell. He is almost 5 months old and I have tried everything. We are consistent with it but he could care less. We say "Ring the bell" put his paw on it and take him outside as soon as it rings. I also tried treats to get him just to ring the bell. No go..........

He is house trained and he does run to the door when he wants to go out but I would rather him signal in case you don't see him. He doesn't seem to get the idea of ringing the paw door bell to go out. UGH. I am thinking he would be better at hitting the hanging bells.

Any suggestions??????


----------



## Doggie Nut

Rita, I feel your pain! Valentino isn't interested either!?!:frusty: I've been consistent too and right now just my hubs & I are ringing the bell!:help: I thought maybe hanging bells might work better too!:clap2:


----------



## Cheryl

I think that these dogs are smart enough to know which tricks they want to learn and which one they do not. I had been trying to teach "shake" without success. Today I taught play dead and he learned it in less than 5 minutes. He play play dead in the middle of a fetch game. I guess they are like kids--some like reading, some like math, and some only like recess!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I found that Maddie definitely preferred the hanging bells to the paw bell. She likes the paw bell, but treats it like a toy. She rings it just to hear the bark or the bell. I didn't want to spend any more money, so made my own bells for a couple of dollars by getting some small cow bells and hanging them on a ribbon. She really bangs those things when she wants to go out. I guess each dog has different preferences?


----------



## Lynn

I got discouraged with the bell paw; the last time Casper rung the bell on the paw, I got so excited! I ran to the paw and Casper had peed right by the paw and then rung the bell


----------



## SusanNorm

Ozzy is 8 months old now. We had the bell out there for a good 3 months before he rang it. We would ring it every time he wanted to go out and he didn't get it. Then one day he was playing near by and rang it by accident and we both came running to the door to let him out. This happened a few times and he got i. Now he goes to the door and if we don't notice him after a few minutes he rings it. Just be patients. It is a tough one to get.


----------



## jolynn

Don't feel bad about Houston not getting it right away, Rita. We got the doorbell for Skiver, and rang it before we'd open the door, put his paw on it to ring it, every trick that was suggested for a whole month. And he would never ring it. I think for a while, he thought that he trained US to open the door!

Then, I had surgery, and I was lying on the couch, and low and behold, he finally got it! Put his little paw on the door bell thing and rang it and rang it until I got up! Didn't let up! For those of you with one, you know that if they put their weight on it and don't get up, it keeps ringing! Here I am on the couch, moving slowly, trying to get to the door, can't be mad at him, cuz he finally gets it, and it's ringing like crazy!! Then he goes out, and we have one outside the door for him to ring to get back in, and he rings that one almost right away to see if that opens the door back up to get in!:frusty: 

This went on most of the day, and I couldn't be mad at him! Omigosh! And then he would ring it and go out and stand there like he was asking me to come outside with him! He would ring it from outside, and not come in, just stand there like a little kid asking if little johnny could come out and play LOL. 

So, yeah, they do eventually learn, but not at the most opportune moments!ound:


----------



## Julie

Keep working on the bell ringing.....it is kind-of like potty training-worth it in the end! I don't have experience with the doorbell,but hanging bells work great here for us.Vinnie is a real pro!He can make those ring so loud,it wakes the neighbors!


----------



## Rita

*Houston Rings the Bell*

Hooray. Houston rings the bell. arty: :cheer2: He still gets a little confused. LOL He refuses to look down at the bell. He would rather look at Mommy. So, sometimes he paws everything next the bell (ie. shoes, the wall). LOL But we are on the right track. Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## luchetel

Hooray for Houston!
They all get eventually-and the games begin! Parker got it right away- but was so thrilled that he had the control over going out- he rang the bell a lot just to get us up to go out with him-and sometimes it was to play outside! We kept taking him our every time he rang it, but would not play- and when it was clear that he did it just to have us react- we went out and came back in right away. The bell does not ring that often anymore- he finally got tired of the game- and it was a good thing because the bell might have been thrown into the woods by my husband who was getting impatient with his antics!
It is quite reliable now- but does not substitiute for ones instinct sometimes when you just know the dog needs to go do his business.
Good Luck! ANd don't give up!
Lynneace:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congratulations Rita & Houston! I'm still waiting on Valentino to ring the bell! He won't even look at the bell or act like he's interested.My hubs & I joke with each other that so far he & I are the only ones that ring the bell so does that mean we are supposed to pee outside too??:sorry: :becky: Anyway....any tips?? I won't give up until he rings that bell!!!:ballchain:


----------



## auntieann

Oliver won't look at the bell either!! He still will not ring it on his own..but we are not giving up.How old is houston? and how long have you been training him? How many weeks did it take for him to understand?


----------



## Doggie Nut

So, let me get this straight....I don't ring the bell?? I only put his paw on it and give him a treat? When do I make him ring the bell with his paw?? I know I am asking alot of questions BUT I AM DESPERATE!!:frusty: :brick: :ear: :crazy: :yield: :attention:


----------



## Cheryl

*Do you have a sliding glass door?*

Brutus learned very quickly--20 minutes--to ring the bell. I showed him a treat, placed in on the first step out of the house (where he could see it), said ring the bell, placed his paw on the bell, and then opened the door and he got the treat.

I have to admit that at first it was trick or treat--ring the bell, get the treat, come back in, ring the bell, etc....

We gradually added extra steps: go out on the grass, and then actually go potty.:whoo:


----------



## Rita

Houston had a hard time too so we had to have bell ringing sessions. Three times a day about 5 minutes each time I would say "Ring the bell" and take his paw and hit the bell. I would break up a treat into small pieces and give him a piece. This was in addition to saying "Ring the bell" and putting his paw on the bell every time we took him outside. 

It took a few days but he got down "ring the bell" in the bell ringing sessions. Now I say "ring the bell" anytime we take him out or he has to go out. We are still working on him ringing the bell by himself to tell us he has to go outside. That will come.

First, just try to teach him to ring the bell. Good luck. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Doggie Nut

What kind or brand of treats do you guys give your hav's??


----------



## JimMontana

Hooray, it took *half a year!*, but Minka finally got it. I thought it cool to see this thread come around again. Here's my bell result. This is to encourage those of you... to keep at it -- it can take a while.

We use a bell hanging from doorknob. We hung it sometime last fall. Yes, we weren't totally diligent about showing her to use it, or lessons. But we kept showing her over the months and finally just about a month ago after all that time she started using it. She's really smart, so not sure what took her so long. It's great -- we can be in the other room watching tv and hear her ring the bell at our backdoor. Now I hope she helps teach it to puppy Tully!

Here's a photo showing the little bell hanging on a string. Hey, I know a photo's not necessary but just for those of you liking to see pics. Minka and puppy Tully just got 2 new of the Giggler Toys, and here they are going nuts over them. That's the tomato (upside down) and the pepper which both are tugging on at the same time. So new the tags still attached. Hey, I hadn't noticed before: you can see Tully's tail blur in a wag of happiness!


----------



## marjrc

Paige wrote: _*"NO, NO, NO I have never rang the bell. I don't pee outside. ound: "*_

*LMBO !!!!!!! * Paige, you crack me up!!!!! lolound:

Vicki, do try getting Valentino to touch the bell himself. Sammy doesn't like touching the hanging bell that we have. He actually walks backwards from me when I'm about to lift his paws to the bell! lol I have started treating him when I take his paw to the bell and ring it, as well as opening the patio door every time.

I found that Ricky was doing all the 'work' and Sammy just had to follow him outside! Sneaky devil. Now, i close the door behind Ricky and get Sammy up and touching that bell before opening the door to him. Got that idea from Paige, the kooky one. arty: :wave: 

Great news about Nigel, Houston and Minka getting the hang of it!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thanks everyone for all the good tips!! I have begun touching his paw to the bell(he pulls away and doesn't want me to though). I am also giving him a treat at the same time so hopefully this will make him more willing! I am determined to conquer this! I know he is smart enough to catch on.....i just think the biggest problem has been his instructor!! :crazy: :doh: It may be when :flypig: :flypig: but he will ring that darn bell!!:clap2: :rockon:


----------



## Julie

Keep working at it Vicki!Don't give up!I think you are using the doorbell on the floor---Paige knows more about that,but be consistant and keep the "words"very simple and the same.When I was teaching Quincy,with the hanging bell,I would say "outside" "ring the bell"and make Quincy ring it,with his paw or nose.He then went out and pottied.No other words.........:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom

Keep working on it. Perhaps you want to try the hanging bells. We use hanging ones too and it was a really easy transition. Brady would always take a paw to the door to let us know he had to go out, so once we hang the bells, he would just knock at them. I know alot of people love the touch one, I just thought for us the hanging bells were an easier transition.


----------



## DAJsMom

I had to share this. We hung bells by the back door last December (they are Christmas bells meant to hang on a doorknob. We tried to teach Dusty to ring them to go outside, but it didn't seem to work. She never bothered with them and we gave up long ago on trying to teach her to ring them. Well, here we are eight months later, and now she starts ringing the bell to go outside! She's done it several times very deliberately. The bells are hung next to the door, not on the knob, so she actually has to go out of her way to ring them. It's pretty neat! Now I just wish the bells were loud enough to hear from another room!:ear:


----------



## irnfit

They are sneaky like that. We have been trying to teach Kodi to ring the bells, but he just looks at us and barks. However, in the past month, we have heard him ring the bells. He won't do it again if we ask him, but he has done it about 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Paige

She just wanted to do it on her own. She didn't want anyone thinking that they were telling her what to do. You know like a typical women... 

Go Dusty..I think someone on here said that they had alot of different bells at Micheals.


----------



## irnfit

I paid $20 for my bells, but you can probably make them yourself much cheaper. It's just a length of 1" wide ribbon with some bells attached. There is a loop at one end of the ribbon so you can hang it over the door knob.


----------



## Rita

irnfit said:


> They are sneaky like that.


Oh I agree. Houston rings the bell when I tell him to but I never heard him ring the bell himself (probably because with the nice weather we are always outside). But a few weeks ago my husband was cooking nice steaks on the grill and he rang the bell several times to get outside. LOL They know what they want and when they want to do it.


----------



## Thumper

I just made some bells!

I'll have to take a picture and post it, it was really easy. I didn't really have a plan, but thought of alot better ways as I was going along (for the next one)...so the next one will probably be better. I used ribbons and various bells from Michaels.

But it works! 

What I'm doing is going outside the glass sliding glass door and teaching her to ring it to come out with me. She's getting it! But she has only rang it to go poop once. So, its a work in progress..

Kara


----------



## Julie

DAJsMom said:


> I had to share this. We hung bells by the back door last December (they are Christmas bells meant to hang on a doorknob. We tried to teach Dusty to ring them to go outside, but it didn't seem to work. She never bothered with them and we gave up long ago on trying to teach her to ring them. Well, here we are eight months later, and now she starts ringing the bell to go outside! She's done it several times very deliberately. The bells are hung next to the door, not on the knob, so she actually has to go out of her way to ring them. It's pretty neat! Now I just wish the bells were loud enough to hear from another room!:ear:


I just wanted to tell you to check out different sizes...and actually try them in the store.We did!Sometimes the big ones (which you think would be louder)are not "high-pitched"enough to be heard easily.Mine is kinda-"medium sized".If I put another one on there,it would be fairly loud as they hit together.

Congrats to all of you who stuck it out!!!:whoo::becky:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well, I'm here to report that Valentino NEVER has rang this dang doggie doorbell I bought! I am happy to report though that my hubs and I DID NOT go pee outside!! Also, I had to chuckle....Kara has already made her bells....I bet you got an A++++ in homemaking.....right? All kidding aside....I may try the bells that hang!:frusty: :brick: :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Doggie Nut said:


> Well, I'm here to report that Valentino NEVER has rang this dang doggie doorbell I bought! I am happy to report though that my hubs and I DID NOT go pee outside!! Also, I had to chuckle....Kara has already made her bells....I bet you got an A++++ in homemaking.....right? All kidding aside....I may try the bells that hang!:frusty: :brick: :biggrin1:


Don't feel bad, Vicki!

Gucci was *afraid* of the doggie doorbell from Amazon! ound: She barks and growls at it. And runs to the front door to see who's here!!!ound: And the other setting? The bark. Forget it! She goes NUTS thinking there is a dog in the house! haha.

The hanging bells are working!  I didn't put much thought into design (my next version will be much different with D-rings sewn into the ribbon and bells hanging from ribbons tied to the D=rings. On the first one, I just sewed the ribbon to the ribbon and then tied other bows hanging down it, it's cute...I guess, but it has that "made by loving hands at home' look, which I don't want! 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Actually the doggie doorbell isn't going completely to waste.....my granddaughter's have been using it to play house! OK....that's it then....if YOURS looks homemade then I SHUDDER to think what mine would look like!:jaw:


----------



## marjrc

You guys are funny! ound: 

I made my own bells too, though I'm sure they are nowhere near as nice as Kara's bells. Last November, we decided to try teaching Ricky to use the bells. We also have sliding doors to the back yard, off the kitchen and in the family room dnstrs. I bought cow bells from the dollar store and decorative rope and tied off about 3 or 4 bells to the rope. Total cost: about $3 per door. 

We screwed the rope into the frame of the door at the right level where he had to reach a bit to ring them. We didnt' want them going off just because he was in the area! 

Anyone who buys bells, do please make sure you DO NOT buy the typical 'jingle' bells, the ones with the slots as many, MANY dogs' nails have been stuck in those and they can tear or leave your pup hanging and in pain. Ouch!! 

There are several 'ringing the bell' threads here so doing a 'search' might give you lots more advice on how it works.


----------



## Luvahav

*Bells, Bells, and then bells*

I made the trip to Hobby Lobby and bought the cute little cow bell, Rolex barked at it for hours on end until I took it down and finally went back and bought a little white one that hangs on a string, he too loves to ring it at random whenever he is passing by or has nothing else to do--I think he loves to see me running to let him out. Now if we can just figure out some way to form a Havanese Marching Band, sounds like we have the players.
Still peeing and pooping on the floor.
Pat


----------



## Thumper

Oh yeah!

I took pictures of the bells I made. They look very CHEESY, IMO...but they work. I used Velcro to make the closure, so I could hang it on the sliding glass door and a regular doorknob. I used cowbells and jingle bells, but the jingle bells are higher up. Here's the pictures of my "made by loving hands at home" creation. 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Kara, they look great. And if they work, who cares!!! Right now, mine make a great security alarm on the back door. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

I agree, Kara. Your bells look really nice! Waaaayyyyy nicer than mine! lol


----------



## David

Sally learned very quickly to ring the bell. She not only rings it to go out for potty, but also rings it if the cat is at the door and wants in.......very considerate little puppy.

David


----------



## Lo01

Awesome job Kara.

A question to all: How do you prevent the little ones from ringing the bell just to play outside? Is there a way to differentiate this? Hank has learned to ring his bell by the sliding patio door in a couple of days. But about a 1/4 of the time he doesn't have a poop or pee, and he ends up playing outside for 10 minutes. BTW I purchased Hank's bells from poochie-bells.

Thanks to all.

_*'Lo*_


----------



## Judy A

Aahhh, David, what a nice little puppy friend Sally is!

I made bells with a few strings of yarn and about 5 bells. I used a big black suction cup on the glass door and the sun made the suction cup melt onto the glass. It's real classy, let me tell ya!! I can't even sew a button on a shirt let alone sew with a machine, so my poor dogs are certainly underprivileged!! Izzy will ring the bell to go out as I've been training her since she was a pup. Zoey, on the otherhand, never lets us know when she has to go. We've had three poop accidents in our basement, two this week, and I'm not sure when we've missed her "need to go". It's frustrating as she will be going back to my daughter and I was hoping we'd have her bell trained and accident free. She's always been accident prone whereas Izzy has not.


----------



## Thumper

Judy, Bummer on the plastic melting to the glass!  My husband would pitch a fit over that. lol, but I would've probably stuck it on there too, unknowingly. I would just keep training Zoey to ring the bell. I trained Gucci by standing outside the glass door and only letting her out if she rung the bell.

Lo, she does ring the bell to play outside, OR if she forgets something out there, like a plastic cup she plays with, or a stick, etc. lol.....I am HOPING this will resolve itself when the weather gets colder, that she just wants to enjoy the last few days of summer. I noticed, that when it was brutally HOT here she didn't do this. I'd be surprised if she wants to go out to play when it is really cold, but I guess you never know.

It tends to be in the evening between 5-8 when she wants to go out alot, so I decided to extend her walk longer, and that might help tire her, and she gets her "fix" of the outside world.

Kara


----------



## Judy A

Kara, my husband did "pitch a fit", but it's still there! LOL. I think he'd rather have that then put a hole in his wood work! I will have to try the "going outside trick" with Zoey. Thanks for the suggestion.
I also think that we aren't as consistent with her training as we were with Izzy. I talked to my DH last night about it, so he's going to try and be more dilegent with his training. I'm back to work now, so he has more "doggy" duties.


----------



## marjrc

Lo01 said:


> Awesome job Kara.
> 
> A question to all: How do you prevent the little ones from ringing the bell just to play outside? Is there a way to differentiate this?
> _*'Lo*_


You can't prevent it. And no, there is no way to differentiate. LOL

At first, your pup will be ringing the bell about 20-30x/day, just to see what happens. When you get up, each and every time, he will eventually associate it with you giving him attention. BUT ...... you MUST open that door every time he rings as it's the only way to make sure he understands that's what the bells are for.

I know it's a challenge, believe me! Ricky was bell trained around 5 mths. and still (at over 1 yr.) rings the bell for other reasons, besides needing to go out and pee. In the first days, I made sure everyone here got up and opened the door each time. Sure enough, one time my mom was tired of getting up so she stayed put. Ricky had been ringing almost non-stop for half the morning. The one time she didn't open that door for him, he really had to pee and so ended up doing it on the floor. LOL So you never know! 

Once the pup is old enough, you can sometimes say 'no, stay inside' or whatever, but I would wait a long while before doing that. You dont' want to give mixed messages early on.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I haven't given up on the bell ringing! Someone mentioned "poochie bells"....does it have a web site or something?


----------



## Thumper

Check ebay, I think there is a seller or two that sell them

HOWEVER, it really isn't hard to make. Just go to Michaels and get some pretty ribbon and cow=bells and hang it on the door, you'll save about $20 

Kara


----------



## Paige

Vicki I found the website http://www.poochie-pets.net/

LO, my three ring the bell to go out to pee, to play, to let the other back in, or to let my lab out. They find many uses for it. I have a fence in backyard so it's not a problem, but I could see where it could be.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Kara, do they sell the bells at Michaels & how did you attach the bells to the ribbon? I couldnt quite tell.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Sorry, i meant how did you attach the smaller ribbon(that has the bells on it) to the larger ribbon.


----------



## Thumper

Shannon, I sewed the smaller ribbon to the larger ribbon, but it doesn't have to be done that way, You could punch a hole in the ribbon with a hole puncher, or even cut a small vertical hole with scissors and insert the smaller ribbon through it, OR, you could get those lil' rings (like key chain rings and tie them in places on the ribbon with the bells ON the keychain thing or attached to smaller ribbons that are tied to them, the possibilities are endless!! 

The only thing I don't like about the poochie bells, is that they use the Christmas/Jingle type bells, which aren't as loud, and some people say that the nails get caught in them.

Another idea, is cut different lengths in the ribbons and just tie the bells on the bottom and tie it all together on the top and then secure it to the doorknob, or make a separate "circle" of ribbon to tie on the knob (does that make sense?)

There are ways to do it without sewing, let your creative imagination run wild 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> There are ways to do it without sewing, let your creative imagination run wild
> Kara


See Kara, there you go assuming i HAVE a creative imagination!!

Thanks for your suggestions!! I will try them this weekend.


----------

